
Physics: possible fifth force of nature - lvecsey
http://phys.org/news/2016-08-physicists-discovery-nature.html
======
Terr_
Searching for more information, I came across this two-months-older article:

> The Atomki group has produced three previous papers on their beryllium-8
> experiments — conference proceedings in 2008, 2012 and 2015.

> The first paper claimed evidence of a new boson of mass 12 MeV, and the
> second described an anomaly corresponding to a 13.45-MeV boson. (The third
> was a preliminary version of the Physical Review Letters paper.)

> The first two bumps have disappeared in the latest data, collected with an
> improved experimental setup. “The new claim now is [a] boson with a mass of
> 16.7 MeV,” Naviliat-Cuncic said. “But they don’t say anything about what
> went wrong in their previous claims and why we should not take those claims
> seriously.” One naturally wonders, he said, “Is this value that they quote
> now going to change in the next four years?”

[0] [https://www.quantamagazine.org/20160607-new-boson-claim-
face...](https://www.quantamagazine.org/20160607-new-boson-claim-faces-
scrutiny/)

